# S Works Tarmac SL3 2011



## rhyslewisdavies (Jan 10, 2009)

turned up at my LBS on friday of last week - will be built up by the end of this week!


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Sexay!!!!!


----------



## spiffomatic (Jan 28, 2010)

beautiful! what size, and any idea of frame weight?


----------



## fritzbox (Mar 11, 2008)

goneskiian said:


> Sexay!!!!!


Yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## rhyslewisdavies (Jan 10, 2009)

*pics on the link below*

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=76820


----------



## obiwan kenobi (Dec 14, 2009)

Too bad it's not available in the US.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

obiwan kenobi said:


> Too bad it's not available in the US.


What makes you say that?

I know someone who has a 2011 Tarmac SL3 and has been riding it for about 2 months. It's not the red one but the black/red/white version.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

goneskiian said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> I know someone who has a 2011 Tarmac SL3 and has been riding it for about 2 months. It's not the red one but the black/red/white version.


I think he was referring to the color scheme. I think I heard somewhere that the red/white scheme (like the one in this post) will be available in the U.S. in January. But I must admit that I don;t remember my source and I am not sure it was very good so I am probably just spreading rumor.


----------



## obiwan kenobi (Dec 14, 2009)

goneskiian said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> I know someone who has a 2011 Tarmac SL3 and has been riding it for about 2 months. It's not the red one but the black/red/white version.


That color, blood red, here in the US it is neon red, white or matte black in the S-WORKS SL3 frame set.


----------

